# Need a business plan



## AggressiveGuy (Feb 23, 2010)

We need to have a legit business plan to move forward. Where do I start?


----------



## Rexx (Aug 13, 2009)

Business Course List & Guide, Online Business Course 
Its free and helps you build it step by step


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

A very good resource is SCORE and your local chamber of commerce. You should be able to get a SCORE counselor and discuss ways for you to put together a plan that works for you. SCORE is a free service.

http://www.score.org/

There are also good resources on the US Small Business Administration site as well. Free again.

Small Business Administration

Then there are the consulting firms that specialize for particular industries. If you work with the right one, there is no better resource to prepare a very good and excellent business plan. They are expensive and not every consulting firm is good. It is not for the faint of heart or under capitalized. If you were to consider this path, a good firm will have no problem providing referrals for your review.


----------



## IvanM (Mar 17, 2010)

What do you need the business plan for? Investors, just yourself, just a guideline?


----------



## abchung (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the websites,

Every little info, is a little step forward.


----------

